# R34 Prices in Japan



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi All,
New to this forum so ill start by saying hello ! :wavey: 

I currently drive a Evo 7 <<Mitsubishi Lancer Register>clicky>, which I imported myself back in November. Ive always wanted a R34, and now ive got the cash to do so.

Ive read up on getting them thru the test and was looking for any advice which might help me out.

Also, roughy how much are they going for in Japan? 1999 / 2000, bayside blue or purple v-spec.

Any info would be cracking


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Welcome Flynn.

There's a couple of threads on there about importing, just do a search. This one might be of interest though:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/55236-r34-registering-now-possible-again.html?highlight=importing


Some Japanese sites, so you can get an idea how much they go for here. Auctions will obviously be cheaper. Easy enough to navigate, but Babelfish can translate the text for you.

NISMO CAR'S FACTORY ZELE.�^GT-R�ê–å“X
GTR�ê–å“X BEST R
FREED
�VŽÔ�A’†ŒÃŽÔ‚Ì�î•ñ–ž�Ú�I�@ƒJ�[ƒZƒ“ƒT�[net


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be really interested in hearing how you get on with buying an R34 from Japan Flynn [as I wanna do the same in about a year or so].

Zele sell low mile V-SpecII 34's for between £25k - 30k, then you gotta inc the import costs [which is the bit I'm interested in]. But like NickM just said, you can pick them up cheaper at auction - Zele is like the top of the used R34 GTR tree, they got 6 Nur's in right now  

You got an estimate of the import/SVA etc costs yet Flynn?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Same here, me and BUG4LIFE are in the same boat. 

After doing alot of research bug4life I think its better to buy one from here.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Mhhhh Interesting.. lovely white nur there tho !!


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

To get one of those Nur's back from Zele gonna cost £45k minimum innit [though what an amazing price for a 2000km V-SpecII Nur]?

Yeah GTR RGT I'll definetly look what is available in this country when I'm ready to buy - but it's gonna be hard to find a low mile, near spotless example? I saw a standard UK R34 GTR at Middlehurst a while ago sell for £32k with over 60k miles on the clock. If I could get a 20k mile V-SpecII for £35k [inc import costs] from Zele, I'd do that.

Also, and this is gonna sound weak, almost all the 34's I seen on here may be in to high a state of tune for me! 600bhp in a car I'll be driving about 10 miles a day through Worcester city centre - if something goes wrong, I take it 600bhp+ cars aint cheap to fix! I'd be more than happy with 400bhp I reckon [though I'm sure the bug would bite me and I'd want more]


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

why should the Nur's price go up to £45k from importing?

I've been looking at prices,you can get a Nur for about £32k,so it'll be another £13k to import/register it then?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Still strongly think you should buy here. 

Just have to except that a skyline R34 GTR is way way way to expensive to buy, import, run and pass the test. 
The last place on earth for a true a motor enthusiast is germany or new zealand. Yes im gona cry


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here are the sites to look for: the price are variable:

Gerneral classfield Car-Sensor and Yahoo auction japan:
¥¹¥«¥¤¥é¥¤¥óGT-R < Æü»º < ... < ¼«Æ°¼Ö¡¢¥ª¡¼¥È¥Ð¥¤ - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó
’†ŒÃŽÔ‚ð’T‚·�„ƒ^ƒCƒv‚©‚ç’T‚· �@- CarSensor.net

or the garages:
Car Produce ACT
Translated version of http://www.best-r.com/
GARAGE DEFEND
http://global-auto.ne.jp/


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I think importing costs are close to £10k innit? I mean you gotta pay 17.5% tax, which on a £30k car is £5k[ish] innit? Plus the tests etc etc, you looking at a bill of £10k - though if anyone knows how it's actually all done do correct me.


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

I want! Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ¡üR34¡¡GT-R¡¡V¥¹¥Ú¥Ã¥¯­¶¡¡¥Õ¥ë¥Î-¥Þ¥ë¡¡19.004Km¡ü


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

which might help me out.

Also, roughy how much are they going for in Japan? 1999 / 2000, bayside blue or purple v-spec.

Any info would be cracking[/QUOTE]

These are the auction results from this week at HAA KOBE , sent to me by the company i use to buy at the auction for me, they also sort out the shipping and then i use sva uk to sort the rest out at Southampton.
The green gt-r m spec nur bnr34 2002 would cost around;

car 6005000 yn + auction handle fee 60,000 yn + inland frieght charge 10,000 yn + their custom clearence charge 30,000 yn + bidding charge 1,000 yn + successful charge 12,000 yn + cancellation of registration 5,250 yn + auto tax for japan 4,800 yn + insurance 10,00 yn + sea frieght 110,000 yn. Which comes to 6248050 yn which is around £29,800. Then over here you add 10% duty £2980 so now your up to £32,780 then add the vat to this £5736.80 . Add these together £38,516.80 then add around £2000 for sva test, alarm thatch 1, speedo km-mph re chip, tax, registration, radio band stretch, port handleing this end. So i rekon you will get that car on the road for around £40,500
Hope this helps.

At the moment divide yen by about 210 for sterling. If your still interested contact me and i will let you have my contacts details ( no messers please )


2002	SKYLINE COUPE	GT-R V Spec 2	BNR34	F6	4000	¥5911000	6	BLUE	2600.00	AC AW PS PW 


2002	SKYLINE COUPE	GT-R M SPEC NUR	BNR34	F6	16000	¥6005000	5	GREEN	2600.00	AC AW Leather PS 


2002	SKYLINE COUPE BNR34	F6	9000	¥6510000	5	BLACK	2600.00	AC AW PS PW MAY 2005


2001	SKYLINE COUPE	GT-R V Spec 2	BNR34	F6	31000	¥3410000	R	PEARL	2600.00	AC PS PW 


2001	SKYLINE COUPE	GT-R V Spec 2	BNR34	F6	22000	¥5273000	5	BLUE METALLIC	2600.00	AC AW TV PS PW 


2001	SKYLINE COUPE	GT-R V Spec 2	BNR34	F6	17000	¥4995000	4	SILVER	2600.00	AC AW TV PS PW 


2000	SKYLINE COUPE	GT-R V Spec 2	BNR34	F6	52000	¥4085000	1	SILVER	2600.00	AC PS PW 


2000	SKYLINE COUPE	GT-R V Spec 2	BNR34	F6	11000	¥4106000	4	PEARL	2600.00	AC AW PS PW FEB 2006


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Cheers for bud. Though I aint in the market yet, thats a really helpful post for my research etc.

That list of 34's - are they cars you have access to or something [oh forget that, I just seen these are the results of an auction this week!]?


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

BUG4LIFE said:


> Cheers for bud. Though I aint in the market yet, thats a really helpful post for my research etc.
> 
> That list of 34's - are they cars you have access to or something [oh forget that, I just seen these are the results of an auction this week!]?


Yes just auction results from one auction, what the hammer fell at.
The company i use go to 5 auctions around Japan a week so the choice of all the skylines is huge. Its a DIY way of doing it but i rekon you save about 5k cutting out the middle man. Thats 5k worth of mods :clap: 
The company also go to the auction in our interest as they want your future custom, infact i have given them a budget in the past which was over what the car went for but they didn't bid because they thought it wasn't clean enough.
Before you bid you get two days to see the data on the cars with front back and interior pics. They supply a sketch with every panel on the car and use a lettering system to point out stone chips, respray , interior marks etc etc.
They also give the car a rating like A-D for interior condition and 1-6 for bodywork so i tell them to bid on B-5 cars and upwards. A-6 being showroom condition.
By the way its any Jap car you want not just Nissan.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I can just tell you one thing . . . an auction might be interesting for all other cars, but especially the R34 GTR never passes unseen in the auction, if you want a cheap one in good condition , you have to try the dealers outside Tokyo-Kanto .

The small dealers not have the customers around , to buy their R34s for 5-7 milion Yens . .. I wil try to get one next year in japan and it will be around 3.9 milion Yen.:smokin:


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> I can just tell you one thing . . . an auction might be interesting for all other cars, but especially the R34 GTR never passes unseen in the auction, if you want a cheap one in good condition , you have to try the dealers outside Tokyo-Kanto .
> 
> The small dealers not have the customers around , to buy their R34s for 5-7 milion Yens . .. I wil try to get one next year in japan and it will be around 3.9 milion Yen.:smokin:



not sure i agree because of the sheer volume of r34's passing through the auctions. There was 12 in thursday's auction alone. V spec, v spec 2 and type m's . You do get a nice Tommy ????? car sometimes which goes for a lot but looks an ace car (sorry cant remember the second name as im not a gtr nut  )


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

g35brit pm sent

[email protected]


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

andy. pm sent


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

As most are asking for pics of the R-32, this is what is going into this weeks auction at USS Okayama.
All gtr-32 apart from the last r-34 which is 4WD that i was asked to show.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

if you bought from bonsai imports, i the car already sva tested?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

gt35brit pm sent

[email protected]


----------



## Xantim (Feb 8, 2004)

Old thread bump from a new user!

Was serching the forums for any good sites to look for a r34 gtr and found this in one of the replies in this thread NISMO CAR'S FACTORY ZELE.¡Ã¥¹¥«¥¤¥é¥¤¥óGT-R¡¢¥Õ¥§¥¢¥ì¥Ç¥£Z¡¢¥Ë¥¹¥â¥³¥ó¥×¥ê¡¼¥È¥«¡¼ÀìÌçÅ¹

Is there anyway you can get the page translated to a readable language?


----------

